# One Liners, on a more serious note



## Bacall

These one liners are for a group of troubled young women, ages 12-25, a few a little older.  Most of them have been abused in one way or another.  I need quotes or one-liners that are uplifting, encouraging, empowering or will make them laugh.  These young women don't laugh a lot and have very poor self esteem.


----------



## nomoney

To the world you might be one person, but to one person you might be the world


----------



## HollowSoul

ahhh! damaged women.......just my speed!
any of em lookin?


----------



## nomoney

A candle loses nothing by lighting another candle.


----------



## Bacall

> _Originally posted by nomoney _
> *To the world you might be one person, but to one person you might be the world *



That's a great start.  Thank you.


----------



## nomoney

> _Originally posted by HollowSoul _
> *ahhh! damaged women.......just my speed!
> any of em lookin? *


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by HollowSoul _
> *ahhh! damaged women.......just my speed!
> any of em lookin? *


----------



## Bacall

> _Originally posted by HollowSoul _
> *ahhh! damaged women.......just my speed!
> any of em lookin? *



If they were I wouldn't refer them to you.  They deserve better.  Now would you be so kind as to go play in the thread you've already ruined?


----------



## nomoney

The future belongs to those who believe in the beauty of their dreams.


----------



## justhangn

*Here is a site you can go to*

It'll give ya what you are looking for


----------



## nomoney

When you reach for the stars, you may not quite get them, but you won't come up with a handful of mud either.


----------



## Kain99

Anonymous - "A shameless man is one who, after a life time of being abused and accused still remains hopeful love will find a way."


----------



## vraiblonde

*From my old dayrunner:*

"A kite rises against the wind, not with it"

"Only in darkness can you see the stars"

"It's never too late to have a happy childhood"

"If opportunity doesn't knock, build a door."


----------



## HollowSoul

every tomorrow is another possibility
with every rise and fall of the sun is a new day full of experiences
follow your heart not your mind
there are 3 types of people in the world...those that watch what happened, those that make things happen,....and those that wonder what happened
every emotion has a song
the next time you feel alone, look at the moon and realize that the one person who was meant for you is looking at the same moon


----------



## nomoney

Flatter me, and I may not believe you. Criticize me, and I may not like you. Ignore me, and I may not forgive you. Encourage me, and I may not forget you.


----------



## Bacall

Some of these are very good.  I appreciate the help.  I can put it all together night and use it tomorrow.  That doesn't mean stop!


----------



## Bacall

> _Originally posted by nomoney _
> *Flatter me, and I may not believe you. Criticize me, and I may not like you. Ignore me, and I may not forgive you. Encourage me, and I may not forget you. *



That one brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## nomoney

The most effective way to do it, is to do it. 

The best way to cheer yourself up is to try to cheer somebody else up. 

We could never learn to be brave and patient if there were only joy in the world. 

Although the world is full of suffering, it is full also of the overcoming of it.


----------



## HollowSoul

even though you think you have it rough.....someone has it worse

if you have the habbit of getting up on the wrong side of the bed....scoot it against the wall

you are your own person, don't be anyone but yourself,

you have friends somewhere, 

all good things take time......so learn to be patient


----------



## justhangn

Watch your thoughts, they become your words.
Watch your words, they become your actions.
Watch your actions, they become your habits.
Watch your habits, they become your character.


Everyday is like another dream held together by the first dream and wishes of how the next dream will be.


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by frankie _
> *That one brought tears to my eyes. *



That one brought you to tears but these will bring the girls to tears! Trust me!  

How do you save a man from drowning?  Take your foot off his head.

What's the difference between a man and a catfish?
One is a bottom-feeding scum-sucker, and the other is a fish.

What did God say after creating man?
I can do better.

What do you have when you have two balls in your hands?
A man's undivided attention.


----------



## RoseRed

> _Originally posted by HollowSoul _
> *if you have the habbit of getting up on the wrong side of the bed....scoot it against the wall*


----------



## Kyle

No Good Deed Ever Goes Unpunished.


----------



## nomoney

"If youve got them by the balls their hearts and minds will follow."-John Wayne

(one of my all time faves)


----------



## vraiblonde

Attitude determines altitude


----------



## Jameo

Dream what you want to dream; go where you want to  go; be what you want to be; because you have only one life and one chance to do all the things you want to.



The happiest of people don't necessarily have the best  of everything, they just make the most of everything  that comes along their way.


Learn from the mistakes of others. 
You can't live long enough to make them all yourself. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Not a one liner but........


ONE SONG CAN SPARK A MOMENT,
ONE FLOWER CAN WAKE THE DREAM.

ONE TREE CAN START A FOREST,
ONE BIRD CAN HERALD SPRING.

ONE SMILE BEGINS A FRIENDSHIP,
ONE HANDCLASP LIFTS A SOUL.

ONE STAR CAN GUIDE A SHIP AT SEA,
ONE WORD CAN FRAME THE GOAL.

ONE VOTE CAN CHANGE A NATION,
ONE SUNBEAM LIGHTS A ROOM.

ONE CANDLE WIPES OUT DARKNESS,
ONE LAUGH WILL CONQUER GLOOM.

ONE STEP MUST START EACH JOURNEY,
ONE WORD MUST START EACH PRAYER.

ONE HOPE WILL RAISE OUR SPIRITS,
ONE TOUCH CAN SHOW YOU CARE.

ONE VOICE CAN SPEAK WITH WISDOM,
ONE HEART CAN KNOW WHAT'S TRUE.

ONE LIFE CAN MAKE THE DIFFERENCE,
YOU SEE, IT'S UP TO YOU.


----------



## Kain99

Why is it so hard for women to find men who are sensitive, caring, and good looking?

Because those men already have boyfriends.


----------



## mixallagist

Be who you want and do what you feel because those that mind don't matter and those that matter don't mind.


----------



## Kyle

There is no greater joy than soaring high on the wings of your dreams, except maybe the joy of watching a dreamer who has nowhere to land but the ocean of reality.


----------



## HollowSoul

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Why is it so hard for women to find men who are sensitive, caring, and good looking?
> 
> Because those men already have boyfriends. *


  i do not and never will have a bf


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *There is no greater joy than soaring high on the wings of your dreams, except maybe the joy of watching a dreamer who has nowhere to land but the ocean of reality. *


Great quote and good point!

Don't baby these chicks to much Frankie... You'll cripple them for life.


----------



## mainman

The best and most beautiful things in the world cannot be seen or even touched. They must be felt within the heart.
Helen Keller


----------



## Bacall

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Great quote and good point!
> 
> Don't baby these chicks to much Frankie... You'll cripple them for life.  *



Some of them may already be crippled for life.


----------



## Christy

Okay, okay, I'll play, but just because I've posted them, it does not mean I've  ever say/send them to anyone.  

Courage does not always roar. Sometimes, it is the quiet voice at the end of the day saying, "I will try again tomorrow".


----------



## Kain99

> _Originally posted by frankie _
> *Some of them may already be crippled for life. *


Then I am certain, you will use great caution.


----------



## Bacall

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Then I am certain, you will use great caution.  *



Every approach has to be cautious.


----------



## Bacall

> _Originally posted by Christy _
> *Okay, okay, I'll play, but just because I've posted them, it does not mean I've  ever say/send them to anyone.
> 
> Courage does not always roar. Sometimes, it is the quiet voice at the end of the day saying, "I will try again tomorrow". *



This one is very good.


----------



## Kyle

That which doesn't kill me only postpones the inevitable.


----------



## Bacall

> _Originally posted by Kyle _
> *That which doesn't kill me only postpones the inevitable. *



Not to hurt your feelings or anything, but I'll have to toss that one out.


----------



## Christy

"You gain strength, courage, and confidence by every experience in which you really stop to look fear in the face."---Eleanor Roosevelt.

"Change is hard because people overestimate the value of what they have—and underestimate the value of what they may gain by giving that up."

"If you stand up and be counted, from time to time you may get yourself knocked down. But remember this: A man flattened by an opponent can get up again. A man flattened by conformity stays down for good."

"A successful man is one who can lay a firm foundation with the bricks others have thrown at him."

"Everything can be taken from a man or a woman but one thing: the last of human freedoms —to choose one's attitude in any given set of circumstances, to choose one's own way."


----------



## justhangn

> _Originally posted by HollowSoul _
> * i do not and never will have a bf *


 I guess you're screwed considering the outcome of the last girlfriend.


----------



## Bacall

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *I guess you're screwed considering the outcome of the last girlfriend.  *



Please don't play games in this thread.  Please?


----------



## HollowSoul

> _Originally posted by justhangn _
> *I guess you're screwed considering the outcome of the last girlfriend.  *


 ha-ha...very funny


----------



## Bacall

Here's one from the girls.  One girl is talking about her 18 year old cat standing in one place and meowing for hours and another girl says "My kitty likes to plot my sisters death".


----------



## Shutterbug

> _Originally posted by frankie _
> *Here's one from the girls.  One girl is talking about her 18 year old cat standing in one place and meowing for hours and another girl says "My kitty likes to plot my sisters death". *


----------



## Bacall

> _Originally posted by kayellesee _
> * *



It was a one of those one liners that gets tossed into the conversation for a quick laugh.


----------



## claire

I am grateful, to not be hateful
To be alive, and ok, just for today
To accept the things I cannot change
In Life, In my mind, to re-arrange
the things I can
I am grateful, I can stand
To be all that I am
To be able to be here
To be able to accept my fears
After all these years.


----------

